# Helpful Discussion of Clark/Van Til Controversy



## Marrow Man (Feb 27, 2011)

This edition of Christ the Center has a helpful discussion of the issues surrounding the controversy between Gordon Clark and Cornelius Van Til. I thought the guest, Scott Oliphant, was very gracious as well, and helped clear up some misunderstandings that many (including me) may have with Van Til's epistemology (e.g., VT's use of "analogy").


----------

